# Anschluss KG 200 an KG 400 Rohr am Luftheber kleben



## bupaech (10. Mai 2021)

Liebe Teichgemeinde,
Pfusch am Bau rächt sich und ich habe das Loch in meinem Luftheber selbst ausgesägt. Da ich flexiblen Fliesenkleber für Unterwasserfliesen von den Wasserfallbecken gerade verarbeitet hatte, dachtr ich nimmste den und klatscht eine Klebermuffe an die Verbindung (siehe Bild). Nachdem ich für den Winterbetrieb den LH trocken gelegt hatte, taten sich dorxh erhebliche Rosse auf und das Wasser läuft kräftig heraus. Nun ist der LH bis auf das Anschlussnievau leer. Also werde ich den Trommelfiter davor ausbauen, Platz schaffen im engen FK und die Muffe wegflexen.
Meine Frage ist folgende: welchen Kleber, der flexibel genug ist würdet Ihr verwenden? Er muss flexibel bleiben, weil immer wieder mal der TF ausgebaut werden kann oder soll er hochfest sein wie ein T-Abzweig? Zacky meinte mit HITZE die KG-Rohre verschweißen.

Gruß Burghard


----------



## Mushi (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,

Du kannst es auf diese Arten lösen:

- mit PVC Kleber, wenn der Spalt nicht groß ist
- mit Dichtmasse wie Sikaflex 221, Innotec, usw., wenn es ein größerer Spalt ist
- mit PVC-Schweißdraht schweißen

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> Zacky meinte mit HITZE die KG-Rohre verschweißen.


Da bin ich seiner Meinung 
Alternativ wenn es unbedingt flexibel bleiben soll gibt es Ansatzschellen für fast alle Durchmesser. Leider für sehr teuer Geld 

Edit meint gerade:
Die gibt es auch inzwischen günstiger:
https://www.wolf-online-shop.de/Aitfit-Klebeabzweig-DN-160-x-DN-110::277374.html
Andere Größen werden bestimmt auch verfügbar sein.
Das ganz mit Inotec oder ähnlichem angesetzt/ eingedichtet. Und mit Edelstahl Schlauchschellenband gesichert.


----------



## bupaech (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo René, hallo Frank,
Danke für eure prompte Antwort. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, wäre Schweissdraht dann wohl die optimale Variante. Geht  das auch mit einer Heissluftpistole,  mit der ich das Vliess geklebt habe?


----------



## bupaech (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
Die Airfit iu Grad-Abzweige gibt es nur bis KG400 auf KG 160, nicht aug KG 200 wie bei mir. Trotzdem Danke! Da muss Schweissdraht her


----------



## bupaech (10. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ihr,
Hat jemand ein Schweissgerät?

Gruß Burghard


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2021)

Anschleifen, entfetten und Sikaflex 221
oder
GFK - Epox mit Glasfaserschnipsel

Im eingebauten Zustand mit ungünstigen Platzverhältnissen wird es mit dem "Schweissen" per Leister und Ziehdüse z.B. ggf. schwer sein.


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Thorsten,
Danke. Ja im Filterkeller ist alles sehr eng. Deswegen hatte ich am Ende ja leider gepfuscht!
Dann Sikaflex 221.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Mai 2021)

Gummihandschuhe anziehen. Zum säubern vopn Schmadder geht Silikonentferner / Entfetter sehr gut.


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Thorsten,
Also ich hatte schon PVC-Schweißdraht bestellt. Ich probier es zuerst mit einer PVC Schweißdrahtnaht und anschließend dann zur elastischen Sicherheit meiner spannungsrissgefährdeten Stelle Sikaflex 221 oder?
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (11. Mai 2021)

Hhhhhmmmm ...

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, dann denke ich, dass Sikaflexklebereien auf Dauer nicht wirklich halten.

Ich würde mir dieses Angebot anschauen.
Oder ich würde mir ein solches Teil aus einem Stück 400er Rohr und einem Stück 200er mit Muffe selber bauen, in der nahegelegenen "Plastikbude" fachgerecht und sicher verschweißen lassen und dann ankleben, zusätzlich mit zwei Spannbändern sichern.

Alles andere wird wahrscheinlich Murks 

VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten, 
Du bist genial. Bei Airfit gibt es die Größe nämlich nicht mehr ( nur KG 400 an KG 160).

Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (11. Mai 2021)

Na ja, es ist leider eine Auktion, Du musst also erst gewinnen ... 

Ansonsten halt das Internet quälen mit "Klebeabzweig DN 400 200" oder ähnlichen Suchbegriffen.

Oder wie oben geschrieben selber basteln.
Da kann eine Naht innen und außen gesetzt werden. - Das hält besser, als nur eine Naht auf der Außenseite.
Das Problem ist nur: Derzeit sind KG-Rohre so gut wie nicht erhältlich.


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten, 
Derzeit bin ich mit 40€ Höchstbietender. Der Händler ist ein Altwarenhandelverwerter. Wer braucht denn schon einen KG400 an KG200 90 Grad-Abzweig?

Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (11. Mai 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn schon einen KG400 an KG200 90 Grad-Abzweig?


Also wenn Du so fragst: Nur kaputte Typen.

lol


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
Ja genau, die Überoptimierer, deren Leitungsquerschnitte im Schwerkraftsystem nicht groß genug sein können und jedes Watt zusätzlich eingesparter elektrischer Energie aus dem System herauspressen, obwohl Sie ‚ne fette PV-Anlage auf dem Dach haben.
So ‚ne Spinner!

Gruß der Optimierer


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2021)




----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2021)

Ich will den Enthusiasmus bezüglich des Gfk-Anschlusssattel nicht unbedingt eintrüben, aber... Die Idee / der Gedanke an sich ist gut, aber wie man sieht ist die Einsteckmuffe außen und innen ist es bündig abgeschnitten bzw. einlaminiert. Da bekommst Du kein Rohr ein- oder aufgesteckt.

Abdichten mit entsprechenden Flexdichtungsmassen klingt ganz vielversprechend, sollte aber nur die letzte Lösung sein. Wie ich Dir auch in der PN geschrieben habe, bin ich gerne da und helfe Dir, so dass wir in Natura mal eine Bestandsaufnahme machen und dann reagieren, was am schnellsten und einfachsten umzusetzen wäre, dennoch längerfristig hält. 

Wenn möglich würde ich eine Einsteckmuffe einkleben und eindichten. Heiß verschweißen ist nur ein kleiner Bestandteil dabei, denn man kann sich da schnell mit der Hitze vertun und das KG brennt Dir einfach nur weg, verzieht sich und dann passt nichts mehr. Also wenn die Zeit noch ist, dann bitte erst einmal nichts selbst verschweißen. Einen Heißluftfön für das Verschweißen habe ich da.

Ich stelle mir Folgendes vor, dass wir es in etwa so machen sollten... so läuft es bei mir an verschiedenen Stellen... am Luftheberschacht, an den Filterbehältern... und bisher auch gut & dicht.


----------



## DbSam (11. Mai 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> Da bekommst Du kein Rohr ein- oder aufgesteckt.


Ach, da soll innen noch ein Rohr aufgesteckt werden?
Ist das nicht nur die Wasserzufuhr?

Na ja, das ist aber bei einem 200er Durchmesser auch kein großes Problem ...
Ich würde dann einfach ein Stück 200er Rohr mit 12 bis 14 cm Länge nehmen und längs einen Streifen heraus schneiden/sägen/flexen.
Vorher mal hinsetzen und berechnen, wie breit der zu entfernende Streifen sein muss, dass sich der Außendurchmesser von 200 ergibt ...

Das Rohr dann zusammen drücken und innen einkleben, so dass innen 6 bis 7 cm hervor ragen.
Dort kann man dann innen etwas aufsetzen. Ebenso mit der stumpfen Seite, nicht mit der Muffe. 
Hundertprozentig dicht muss es innen wahrscheinlich nicht sein, 99% sollten reichen. .

Die Muffe kann dann mit etwas(!) Dichtmasse und Spannbändern aufgebracht werden ...


Wie auch immer ...
VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
stopstop! Das ist nur die Wasserzuführung in KG200. Kann man das GFK nich einfach an den KG400-Schacht ankleben z.B. mit SIKAFLEX221? Hier noch einmal das Ebay-Angebot mit GFK-Ummantelung!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sk0q4t136ewauui/Bildschirmfoto 2021-05-11 um 19.26.26.png?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/i3gqfc5siye7aqm/Bildschirmfoto 2021-05-11 um 19.25.38.png?dl=0

Gruß Burghard


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2021)

Ich habe ja am vorgeschalteten TF eine KG200 Flexmuffe.


----------



## DbSam (11. Mai 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> stopstop! Das ist nur die Wasserzuführung in KG200.


Na ja, das dachte ich bis zu Zackys Beitrag auch. 

Habe mir eben nochmal Deine Bilder angeschaut ...
Du bekommst ja gar kein Spannband ran - upps, das hatte ich übersehen. 

Wenn das zuführende Rohr nicht wackelig ist, dann könnte die Kleberei durch die große Fläche halten.
Ansonsten das zuführende Rohr so fixieren, dass die Klebestelle entlastet wird.

Oder mit Edelstahl-Blindnietmuttern ...
(Vorher üben und am besten von innen ansenken)

Irgendwie so, oder aufwändiger ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2021)

@DbSam Carsten ...Du hast natürlich Recht... da habe ich das Foto falsch interpretiert. Mein Fehler! 

Das Problem wird dann tatsächlich die Fixierung dieser Sattelkonstruktion darstellen und dran kommen müsste man dann auch. Wie gesagt... gerne helfe ich, würde mir das aber tatsächlich lieber nochmal in Natura ansehen. Gerade wie und wo Platz ist. Das alte Teil muss man auch erst einmal da raus bekommen.


----------



## DbSam (11. Mai 2021)

Zacky schrieb:


> da habe ich das Foto falsch interpretiert. Mein Fehler!


Kein Problem, das kann jedem mal passieren ... 



Zacky schrieb:


> Das Problem wird dann tatsächlich die Fixierung dieser Sattelkonstruktion darstellen


Wahrscheinlich würde ich die Lösung mit den Edelstahl-Blindnietmuttern wählen.

Wenn das Loch für die Blindnietmutter von der Rohrinnenseite ordentlich angesenkt ist, dann ist der Druck auf das KG-Rohr gering.
Oder mal einen Test mit einer passenden U-Scheibe aus Edelstahl machen.

Blindnieten aus Edelstahl in Plaste - da muss man halt etwas fummeln ...
Funktioniert aber, wie man hier erahnen kann:
 

Hier sind 5 Blindnietmuttern in einem "63er Plastekreis" - ohne dass diese sich verbiegt oder platzt ...
Ja, die ersten zwei Versuche sind fehlgeschlagen. lol


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ihr Beiden, 
Ihr seid ja echte Spezialisten! Bis vor dem Teichbau hatte ich gedacht, das ich handwerklich ‚ne komplette Niete bin. 
Jetzt ist die Hütte mit Teich vor einem Jahr Foto-Objekt von ‚nem Profi-Fotografen dank dem Hersteller geworden, landet als Musterobjekt in der Oktoberausgabe einer bekannten Immobilienzeitschrift und gewinnt den silbernen Preis der besten Premium-Fertighäuser 2021. Das alles 6 Jahre nach der Fertigstellung. Das hat wohl mit dem „Haus am See mit Steganlage“ zu tun! 

Euch allen Musterteichspezialisten hab‘ ich das KnowHow zu verdanken, hab‘ die Filterfolgereihenfolge des NG-Systems umgedreht. Hab‘ das Schwämmekneten schon nach zwei, drei, vier Mal aufgegeben! Hab’ einen Großteil der diversen NG-Technik wieder verkauft. Als letztes das 16*12 m Laubschutznetz, da Lärchnadeln durchgehen und der Teich nun mal im Winter dreckig wird. Hab’ den NG-Saugsammler gegen eine umgebaute 300 Liter Regentonne ausgetauscht. Hab‘ KG 200 Rohre bis zum TF eingebaut und im FG unterirdisch verlegt, hab‘ im Filterkeller einen 50.000‘er TF, einen tollen LH mit HPDE-Membran. Ich werde nie Fische einsetzen wenn das Entenpärchen sie nicht einschleppt. Ich finishe und optimiere weiter und werde bis in das hohe Alter Biomasse in Form von Unterwasserpflanzen leidenschaftlich aus dem FG ziehen, denn der leicht begehbare FG mit einer Sonnenlicht reflektierenden geschwungenen Mauer ist mit seiner Artenvielfalt an Tieren und Pflanzen ein Paradies, wo andere sich in Filter-Technik nicht nur aus Platzmangel flüchten. Hinzu kamen exotische __ blaue Seerosen und Lotuspflanzen einer Seerosenfarm. Ich muss aufpassen, das das Wasser bei der Umwälzung nicht zu sauber wird, denn (ich werde keine UVC anschaffen) ich hab’ eher mit Süßwasserschwämmen zu kämpfen, die um die Sedimentfallen wuchern.

Okay, Zacky, wenn Du vorkommst, dann hol‘ ich Dich gerne ab! Wann hast Du Zeit? 
Wir können schauen, ob durch die Versuchsreihen von ThorstenC bezüglich HPDE oder EPDM-Belüftermembranen nicht doch eher die EPDM-Membranen mehr Sog erzeugen und ich weiß jetzt, das das Kleben eines KG200 auf KG400-90 Grad-Abzweiges und die Vorbereitungsarbeiten des Entfernens des alten Fliesenkleberkragens für mich kein Problem mehr darstellen, da die Lösung vor Augen ist! Ich werde das alles dokumentieren und die Worddokumentation weiterführen, die jetzt schon über ein halbes Gigabyte groß ist. YouTube-Videos werde ich ab Sommer weiter drehen, wenn das System wieder läuft. Baufehler haben etwas Gutes. Durch die schleichende Leckage am LH hatte ich ja jeden Tropfen Nachfüllwasser genauestens aufgeschrieben, hab‘ die Wetterstation Berlin-Tegel kennengelernt und kontinuierlich deren Profi-Daten bezüglich Regenwerte etc. (eigene Regenmessungen waren zu ungenau) in Excel extrahiert. So habe ich über ein Jahr verteilt herausgefunden, das 30% des Teichvolumens verdunstet und ohne Regen sogar über 60%. Die bisherigen Leckagetropfen waren also irrelevant. Mein Teichüberlauf wurde zur Messlatte für über 100 Verdunstungsmessungen in mm im Jahr. Ich bin ein „Vermesser statt ein Messie“ geworden! Ich habe über Näherungsvolumenmessungen der 6 Wasserbecken mittels in Excel festgehaltener Werte das Teichvolumen ziemlich präzise ermittelt. Sorry,  Ist ein bisschen mehr Text geworden. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das Wasser als Hobby so viel Spaß machen könnte!

Gruß Burghard


----------



## bupaech (12. Mai 2021)

Das mit den Blindnietmuttern werden wir so umsetzen!


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> Das mit den Blindnietmuttern werden wir so umsetzen!


Wenn ich noch etwas länger darüber nachdenke ...

Dann würde ich mir aus einem Rest von einem 400er KG-Rohr mit einem Lochschneider 4 kleine Scheiben heraus bohren, Durchmesser 30 oder 40 mm.
Auf der Außenseite der Scheiben im Loch mit einem kleinen Forstnerbohrer oder Schaftfräser eine wirklich nur kleine Vertiefung für die Krempe der Blindnietmutter schaffen. Nur so viel vertiefen, dass die Krempe plan mit der Außenseite ist und somit später den Druck auf das eigentliche KG-Rohr überträgt.
Von der Innenseite mit einem Absenkbohrer das Loch absenken.
Dann die Blindnietmutter einsetzen und gefühlvoll spreizen, bis diese fest sitzt.

Die Sattelkonstruktion auf dem KG-Rohr aufsetzen und die vier Löcher entsprechenden Durchmessers bohren.
Dann das 400er KG-Rohr innen säubern und diese vier Scheiben von innen ankleben, mit einer Schraube fixieren bis der Leim hart ist, die Scheibe passt sich dabei dem etwas geringerem Radius der Innenseite an.
Zum Schluss dann das Konstrukt mit etwas Dichtmittel aufsetzen und verschrauben. Nicht zu viel Dichtmasse auftragen, denn das ist oft eher kontraproduktiv.
Und fertsch.

Der große Vorteil dieser Vorgehensweise liegt darin, dass das 400er KG-Rohr an der Blindnietstelle nicht geschwächt wird und letztendlich mehr Kraft übertragen werden kann.
Der zweite Vorteil wäre, dass man die 'Blindnieterei' nicht am lebenden Objekt durchführen muss und sich die Fummelei nur auf das Finden der Löcher beim Einkleben der gebastelten 'Klebemuttern' beschränkt.


... und wenn ich noch länger überlegen würde, dann würden mir vermutlich noch ganz andere Lösungen einfallen. 

VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (12. Mai 2021)

Da hat Carsten aber unheimlich viel Phantasie!
Ich komme nur leider nicht so leicht in den KG 400-Schacht rein. Das Zuflussrohr in KG200 hängt verdammt tief. Dann ist die andere Möglichkeit, das Zuführungsrohr zu stabilisieren vielleicht doch der bessere Weg?
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,

na ja, da Du weiter oben in Erwägung gezogen hattest, dort unten mit Schweißdraht zu hantieren ...
Deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass zumindest etwas Bewegungsplatz vorhanden ist.

Bei meinem letzten Lösungsvorschlag muss zumindest etwas Platz zum Bohren der Löcher, zum Durchgreifen in das Rohr für das Säubern der Rohrinnenseite und dem Aufsetzen der Klebemuttern vorhanden sein.

Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann:

würde ich alles abreisen und neu bauen. lol

oder mich auf solchen Seiten und ähnlichen umsehen und informieren, wie man GFK mit KG-Rohren dauerhaft und sicher verkleben kann
Auf keinen Fall würde ich mich dauerhaft(!) auf Sikaflexklebereien an diesem Bauteil verlassen wollen.


VG Carsten

PS und Edit:
Schau bitte mal hier nach, Palatal A410 und am besten dort mal anrufen.


----------



## bupaech (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
Unglaublich, wo Du die Energie hernimmst! Habe ich beide Links gelesen! Die Option, die dann überbleibt ist eine saubere GFK Verklebung von aussen ohne Blindnieten.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2021)

Na ja, ich schrieb es bereits:


DbSam schrieb:


> ... und wenn ich noch länger überlegen würde, dann würden mir vermutlich noch ganz andere Lösungen einfallen.




Ansonsten ist es so: 
Es liegt ein konkretes Problem vor, welches auf eine Lösung wartet.
Aus der Ferne ist es aber oft schwerer, da man meist die konkreten Umstände/Umgebung/Einzelheiten nicht genau kennt.


Ja, dann würde eine saubere und haltbare Verklebung übrig bleiben, welche vermutlich dort unten einfacher zu realisieren ist.
Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle unbedingt bei dem Anbieter noch einmal genau informieren wollen ...


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
sorry trocken reden ohne Bilder ist immer Käse, aber Du hast ja ein gutes Vorstellungsvermögen...
Enge im FK...https://www.dropbox.com/s/c28vt15jasuchsh/Bildschirmfoto 2021-05-12 um 11.30.47.png?dl=0
ohne TF...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/32xhu53o7nue0f9/Bildschirmfoto 2021-05-12 um 11.31.34.png?dl=0
oder so...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qj4wu88bqjy38f9/Bildschirmfoto 2021-05-12 um 11.32.15.png?dl=0
ursprüngliche Verklebung ohne Unterwasser-Fliesenkleber...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jz0adkc3869yodc/Bildschirmfoto 2021-05-12 um 11.33.43.png?dl=0
frag´mich nicht, wie ich in ca. 80 cm Tiefe im KG400 Schacht da rangekomen bin 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/elb9n5u7638ummk/Bildschirmfoto 2021-05-12 um 11.35.18.png?dl=0
aktueller Muffenkragen...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ugqtmrtj7z2nfi0/IMG_0501.jpg?dl=0
aktueller Muffenkragen2...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pt3s5lom68q40hq/IMG_0499.jpg?dl=0
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,

ich bin mal so frei und stelle die Bilder mal direkt hier hinein, so sieht man sie besser.
Solche Verlinkungen sind später oft nicht mehr verfügbar ...

"Enge im FK":
 

"Ohne TF":
   

die "Verklebungen":
   

Vorweg:
Ich schreibe jetzt Klartext und kein "durch die Blume"-Gefasel, also bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.
Ich weiß, dass manche Dinge manchmal so werden, wie sie zum Schluss geworden sind. - Aus welchen Gründen auch immer. 



Na ja, als erstes würde ich den Designer der Grube verprügeln, das sieht sehr nach gleitender Bauplanung aus. lol
Warum das 400er KG-Rohr einen Betonmantel statt einer Fixierung bekommen hat, das erklärt sich mir nicht wirklich.

Zur Umsetzung:
Egal was Du vorhast, der TF muss raus und von der KG-Verrohrung so viel wie möglich.
Schön wäre es, wenn zumindest die vordere Versteifung/Lastaufnahme für den TF entnehmbar designt und dies auch so umgesetzt wurde.

Denn dann hätte man vermutlich genügend Platz für die nötigen Fummeleien.
Sowohl für die "Kleberei" als auch für die "Blindnietklebemutterfummelei" - zumindest dann, wenn der Ausführende nicht breiter als hoch ist. 


VG Carsten

PS:
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Eine elektrische Installation mit Steckdosen und anderem Zeugs in einer abflusslosen Grube, wer macht denn so etwas? 

Was ich auf den Bildern nicht direkt erkennen kann:
Vielleicht existiert sonst noch irgendwo eine Abflussmöglichkeit, so dass der Wasserspiegel bei Rohrbruch o.ä. niemals die Steckdosen erreichen kann , auch nicht theoretisch ...
Dann vergesse meine Anmerkung, die gilt dann als nicht geschrieben.


----------



## bupaech (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo lieber Carsten,
Ich bin der Erbauer. Bis auf GFK alles selbst gemacht. Ja der FK hat einen KG100 -Abfluss in zwei Hintereinander geschaltete Zisternen. Es waren einmal 5 Abflüsse. Jetzt hat jedes Becken nur einen. Die wassergeführten Becken haben Standrohre. Ich reinige häufiger das TF-Becken mit dem Gartenschlauch. Ja, hatte ich mir schon vorgenommen, alles bis Montag auszubauen! Der Betonmantel ist ja die Abkage für die Membranpumpen. Hinter dem KG400 an der Mauer war sowieso kein Platz mehr und ich war gerade beim Betonieren. Von der von Dir genennten Firma haben eine Anleitung per Email geschickt für die Kleberei GFK an KG-Rohr. Ich soll zur Stabilisierung eine 300 gr/qm Glasfasermatte mit dem besagten Kleber an die Wand des KG400 ankleben. Das verbindet sich dann zu einer Einheit. Anschließend kann ich dann den GFK-KG Abzweig anbringen! Die kommen aus dem Poolbau!
https://www.ross-fisch.de/blog/anwendungsgebiete/poolbau/pvc-rohre-kg-rohr-einlaminieren/
Super. Danke!

Gruß  Burghard


----------



## bupaech (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo lieber Carsten,
Das Palatal 410 gibt es im Vertrieb der Firma Ross-Fisch nicht mehr. Ebay Polen hat es im Angebot, aber....
Kurzum ichbhab‘ aus dem KFZ-Bereich Polyesterharz mit Härter und 300 gr Glasfasermatten bei ATU bestellt und hole Sie heute ab. Ist Massenware. Damit verstärke ich von innen wie aussen die KG400-Mündung.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (12. Mai 2021)

Na ja, wenn ich alles richtig gelesen und verstanden habe, dann diente das Palatal auch eher in Richtung Primer.


Dann würde ich:

das KG-Rohr in dem Bereich erst einmal säubern und von Maler- und Betonresten befreien
dann mit einem PVC Reiniger gründlich reinigen und entfetten, am besten zweimal ...
eine Weile warten, bis sich der Reiniger verflüchtigt und das PVC an der Oberfläche wieder hart ist
erst dann leicht anschmirgeln (was bei einer reinen PVC-Verklebung sonst nicht notwendig ist)

dann die GFK-Orgie starten 
Von innen würde ich nichts machen, wüsste nicht warum.
Ich würde auf der Innenseite nur alte Wülste entfernen und alles glätten ...


Wobei, wenn ich mir die Bilder und den Platz nochmal so anschaue ...
Höchstwahrscheinlich würde ich eher die "Blindniet-Klebemutter"-Variante nutzen. 
Das wird sauberer, hält und ist auch später mal irgendwie lösbar. (Aus welchem Grund auch immer man das später mal entfernen möchte.)


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (14. Mai 2021)

Meine lieben Teichhelden,
insbesondere DBSam, Zacky, ThorstenC, Troll20 und viele Andere: "the show must go on"!
Gestern bei Regenwetter wurde der Filterkeller komplett ausgeräumt.
Mein Power-T(r)ick seit Jahren:
ich arbeite größtenteils nicht mehr alleine!
Der 18-jährige Guillaume aus Belgien hilft mir. Er will Ingenieur werden und deutsch lernen. Ich spreche gut französisch. So können wir uns gegenseitig helfen. Meine Frau zaubert abends eintraumhaftes Essen und wir haben schneller gearbeitet als gedacht.
Fazit:
Der Filterkeller ist frei und wir können mit den für mich neuen Glasfaserklebearbeiten dann beginnen, wenn der EBAY-Anbieter den GFK-Abzweig geliefert hat. Tip vom KFZ-Teile-Zubehör-Verkäufer: FPP2-Maske und Handschuhe tragen. Das Zeug ist extrem gesundheitsschädlich!!!                                
Hier nun einige Bilder...


----------



## DbSam (14. Mai 2021)

Cool, da ist doch wieder Platz ohne Ende, dort unten. like

Viel Erfolg.
Und berichte bitte mal über das "Gematsche", das interessiert mich.

Denn:
In Anbetracht der ganzen Umstände, Zeitaufwand, Frickelei, Aushärtewarterei, ...
Da bin ich momentan noch der Meinung, dass die "Blindnietklebemutteraktion" insgesamt weniger Aufwand erfordert hätte und diese Grubenaktion an einem Tag fix und fertig erledigt gewesen wäre.
Aber vielleicht muss ich mich auch eines besseren belehren lassen. 


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
I´ll do my very best! Kann´s kaum erwarten Youtubevideos über meine Membranpumpen-Meßeinrichtung zu drehen. In der Nachkammer zum LH ist ja derzeit auch wenig Wasser drin, da kann ich endlich einmal den HPDE-LH von jetzt genau gemessen 2 m Höhe von der Membran bis zur Mitte des KG200 87 Grad Abzweigs auslitern, dann den Druck in Millibar dazu zu messen und die dazugehörige Luftmenge an dem 30 cm langen exakten Luftmengen-Zähler am Bypass, der bis zu 16.000 Liter pro je Std. zählt. Das ganze wird also beim LH in Aktion und im Wasserkreislauf direkt gemessen (wie bei Thorsten C) und nicht unter Laborbedingungen an diversen Membranpumpen wie bei Mushi (Pondware-Kanal).
Gruß Burghard


----------



## bupaech (14. Mai 2021)




----------



## Mushi (14. Mai 2021)

Da fehlt was, der LH ist noch drin. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## bupaech (14. Mai 2021)

Nö, Ihr Teichhelden!!!!


----------



## Mushi (14. Mai 2021)

Prima. Welcher Teller ist das?

Wie hast Du die AP 60N Tests gemacht?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## bupaech (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Frank,
HPDE. Ich habe 2 Aquaforte AP 100 und verteile die Luft auf einen japanischen Belüfterschlauch 80 cm und dem LH. Messungen werde ich machen, wenn der Wasserkreislauf dicht ist.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Mushi (14. Mai 2021)

Okay, Du hattest in einem Video auch erkannt, das der grobblasige Supratec besser ist. Deshalb hat mich die weiße Farbe gewundert.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## bupaech (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Frank,
Ja, das war das Wissen von ThorstenC, auf den ich mich auch bezogen habe. Er weiß, das ich seine Messergebnisse in Excel transferiert habe.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Mushi (14. Mai 2021)

Ja, das passt, der HDPE Teller ist zu fein und hält nicht was er verspricht. 

Viele Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## bupaech (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo Frank,
Ich frag‘ mal Zacky, ob wir ihn gegen einen Jäger oder Supratec austauschen, aber er darf nicht über 30 cm breit sein!!!
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Mushi (14. Mai 2021)

Der MT 235 ist aussen 275 mm.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## bupaech (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Frank,
Ist das Supratec oder Jäger?
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Mushi (15. Mai 2021)

Beide, das sind 9 Zoll Teller. Jäger ist ungeeignet, die haben keine grobblasigen Teller.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## bupaech (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo Frank,
Ich würde die gerne an 1 Zoll anschließen!
Ich frag‘ mal Zacky, dann können wir sogar gemeinsam die Tests durchführen! Das hat er mir schon angeboten!
Ich dokumentiere dann das auf Video.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## bupaech (23. Mai 2021)

Der Beton ist abgeschlagen und die Glasfasermatte ist mit Epoxidharz angeklebt.


----------



## bupaech (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ihr alle,
Heute werde ich aufgrund der Spannung in dem GFK- KG400 Bereich dieses Abzweigs vier kleine Senkkopfschrauben mit Minimuttern an den Ecken einlassen und beim Einkleben mit dem 2- Komponenten Epoxidharz festziehen, damit die aushärtende Klebung Spannung hat.
Hoffentlich gelingt es, denn in einen wassergefüllten KG400-Schacht sollte man keine Löcher bohren. Wenn es klappt, schließt das 2 K Harz ja die Löcher!
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2021)

Das wird schon gelingen ... 


Dann hättest Du aber auch gleich diese Lösung nehmen können.
Weniger Matscherei, lösbar und Du wärst schon lange fertig. 


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
Das mit den Blindnieten habe ich grob verstanden, aber nu hatte ich diese Alt-Schrauben und ich klebe ja im Wesentlichen. Ich möchte halt das an den Ecken des Abzweiges das Epoxidharz auch fest angeklebt ist. Aber danke für Deinen professionellen Rat!
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2021)

Ich hab das schon verstanden, warum Du jetzt die Schrauben als Presshilfe nehmen möchtest ... 

Denn das waren meine ersten Gedanken, als Du mit der Kleberei angefangen hattest.
Bin aber dann davon ausgegangen, dass Du den Aufsatz in Deiner Kammer bis zur Aushärtung mit einem kleinen Hilfsgestell versteifst.
Das stelle ich mir immer noch einfacher vor, als in der 'Pampe' mit Muttern zu hantieren und diese dann auch noch zu laminieren.
Wenn, dann nehme wenigstens V4A-Schrauben ...


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
Verstehe! Dann doch lieber neue Schrauben kaufen und vielleicht etwas größer als M3.

Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,


Warum überhaupt nochmals verschrauben?
Das ist doch wie Gürtel und Hosenträger ...

Kannst Du in Deiner Grube das anzusetzende Stück nicht mit irgendeiner temporären Konstruktion von hinten - also der gegenüberliegenden Wand und dem Träger - fixieren und bis zur Aushärtung andrücken?
Das sollte doch eigentlich ausreichend sein ...
Oder sitzt das Dingens so schlecht auf dem KG-Rohr, dass es die Ecken abspreizt?


Wenn Schrauben eingesetzt werden sollen:
Dann würde ich gleich M6 oder M8 Maschinenschrauben aus Edelstahl nehmen, diese mit einer ordentlichen Dichtung versehen und von innen nach außen durchstecken.
Der Abzweig ist groß genung, dass Du mit einem Schraubenschlüssel in der Hand hinein langen kannst.
Noch etwas(!) Dichtmasse auf den Abzweig, von außen die U-Scheibe und Mutter auffädeln, anziehen und fertig.
(Der Unterschied zur 'Blindnietmutternvariante' besteht nun darin, dass die Schraube locker sitzt und Du in das Loch hineingreifen musst ...)


Aus der übriggebliebenen 'Pampe' und der Gaze kannst Du später noch irgendein Anschauungsobjekt für den Unterricht basteln ... 

VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,


DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Burghard,
> 
> 
> Warum überhaupt nochmals verschrauben?
> ...


Hallo Carsten,
Ja da ist mächtig Gegendruck nötig, um die Ecken plan an die KG400-Wandung anzupressen.
Blindnieten habe ich noch nie benutzt und das mit den Scheiben von hinten an der Innenschachtwand des KG400-Rohres habe ich ungefähr verstanden, aber was meinst Du mit Sattelkonstruktion? Warum müssen Nieten aus Edelstahl und nicht Aluminmium genommen werden. Du siehst, es ist alles Neuland für mich. Was meinst Du wäre besser für mich? Edelstahl V4 Schrauben oder Blindnieten?
Gruß Burghard.


----------



## DbSam (28. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,

'mächtig Gegendruck nötig' ...  hhhmmm

Ich habe hier noch einen Rest von diesem 400er PVC-Schachtrohr übrig:
 

Habe auch noch Alu-Blindnietmuttern M6, M8 und M10 da. (Die gehen natürlich auch, ist halt Alu. Es geht hier um die Kontakterosion, aber Alu und Edelstahl vertragen sich im Normalfall. Es gibt auch Ausnahmen, aber das muss ich hier nicht ausführen.)

Wenn Du möchtest, baue ich Dir am WE die beschriebene Blindmutterkonstruktion mit M8.
Wenn ich das am Montag abgebe, müsste das Zeugs noch in der Woche bei Dir landen ...

Edelstahlschrauben und Dichtung müsstest Du besorgen ...
Nimm keine Gummidichtung, die quetscht es breit ...

Wenn Du vorher noch Deine aufgeklebte Matte ordentlich glättest, dann solltest Du den Abzweig auch mit etwas Dichtmasse allein aufsetzen können ...



Was besser ist?
Na ja, kommt drauf an ...
Wenn der Schraubenkopf mit Dichtung innen ist, dann muss man die Schrauben mit etwas Gewalt anziehen, damit die Dichtung richtig anliegt.
Mit Blindnietmuttern ist der Schraubenkopf außen, im Regelfall gibt es da mehr Möglichkeiten (abflachen, ...) und ist eher reparabel.


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (29. Mai 2021)

Lieber Carsten,
Ich bin mal wieder baff ob solcher Hilfsbereitschaft.
Ich habe heute kurz vor der Dämmerung und nach 2 Baumarktbesuchen mich für die von Dir beschriebenen Edelstahlmaschinenschrauben allerdings in der Größe M 5 * 25 mm entschieden mit Edelstahlunterlegscheiben auf beiden Seiten. Ich hab’ dann noch einmal 4 M 5 * 30 mm und M 5 * 40  mm nachgekauft. Vorher habe ich die gebohrten Löcher gut mit 2k Harz und beide Seiten eingepinselt. Ich habe 8 Löcher gebohrt. Leider ist mir an der Innenwand Harz an die Hand gekommen, denn ich musste beim Einführen der Maschinenschrauben die Handschuhe ausziehen. Hält bombig fest. Das Harz braucht zum Aushärten wohl 40 Minuten. Morgen machte ich einen Dichtheitstest mit hochgestelltem KG 200 45 Grad Bogen. Hab‘ vorsichtshalber Milch getrunken. Das Epoxidharz soll ja bei Schwangeren gefährlich für das ungeborene Kind sein.
Dann streich‘ ich noch einmal die T-Träger im FK mit Antirost-Farbe, die den DVS-TF tragen, mache für Euch Fotos und baue alles wieder zusammen. Dann kann Zacky am Sonntag kommen, wenn er Zeit hat und wir machen diverse Versuchsreihen mit unterschiedlichen Membrantellern, LH-Längen und 2 Pumpenarten, litern die Wassermenge nach dem LH aus, machen Druck- und Luftmengenmessungen und dokumentieren alles per Foto und Video.
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,

gut, dann lege ich die Hände wieder in den Schoß.
... und wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der "Schraubkleberei".
Wie sagt man so schön?: "... wird schon schiefgehen."  

VG Carsten

PS:


bupaech schrieb:


> mache für Euch Fotos


Jupp, das ist morgen der wichtigste Part.


----------



## bupaech (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
Hier ein erstes Foto vom „Werkstück“! Später erfolgt die Dichtheitsprüfung. Harz hatt ich genügend verwendet. Ist unten auch raugeflossen. In meinem Anmischtopf war alles superfest.
Gruß
Burghard


----------



## bupaech (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## bupaech (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
Mist! Ich hab‘ es nicht dicht bekommen!


----------



## Mushi (29. Mai 2021)

Noch etwas Dichtmasse, z.B. Sikaflex 221 oder Innotec drauf.


----------



## bupaech (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo Frank,
Ist doch eingeharzt!

Gruß  Burghard


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2021)

Na ja, das Zeug fließt halt, da muss alles genau passen ...

Nun ist das Elend da, schade ... 
Ich erspare mir einen Verweis auf meine obige Bemerkung 'Schrauben, Dichtmasse und lösbar' ...

Ich würde jetzt den Spalt innen im Rohr, wo der Aufsatz auf dem Loch vom KG-Rohr sitzt, noch einmal ordentlich reinigen und mehrmals mit der 'Pampe' bestreichen. So, dass diese anfangs in evtl. vorhanden Hohlstellen einfließen kann.
Rein optisch kann ich auf den Fotos nicht erkennen, ob das so problemlos möglich ist. Wichtig wäre, dass Du bis dahin sauber gearbeitet hast und auch das Loch nicht zu arg ausgefranst ist ...

Alternativ außen einen Gazestreifen auflaminieren ...


Dichtmasse wie Sikaflex wird auf Dauer nicht halten. Ist ja dann nur oberflächlich drauf und wird sich mit der Zeit lösen ...


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
Da ich nun schon etwas GFK-Erfahrungen habe werde ich innen einen GFK-Kragen basteln und um den Spalt legen und Harzen mit langem Pinsel! Ich habe ja noch Glasfasermatte 
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Whyatt (29. Mai 2021)

Hi,
Mit Gfk habe ich keine Erfahrung aber mit Edelstahlschrauben und SMP Dichtmasse schon...
Durch die Schrauben kannst du doch jetzt diesen GFK Flansch an das KG Rohr schrauben. Wieso da nicht SMP Dichtmasse dazwischen und die Schräubchen anziehen bis es überall rausquetscht?
Fertsch.
Übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## bupaech (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo Whyatt,
Die Muttern konnte ich noch abdrehen die Schrauben wieder rauskriegen um den Abzweig rauszubrechen habe ich gar nicht erst versucht. Da nun alles bombenfest ist, ist der Vorschlag von Carsten, von innen 2K Harz nur so reinzudrücken eine Maßnahme gewesen! Ich habe jede Menge GFK-Matten als Kragen reingeklebt. Leider hatte ich bei ATU kurz vor Ladenschluss die falschen (geflochtenen) gekauft. Aber ich hatte noch einen Rest 300 gr. GFK-Matten. Aussen habe ich auch nich einen Rahmen geklebt. Ob das jetzt hält? Ich hab noch Harz und mumpe lieber noch ‚ne Schicht drüber!
Burghard


----------



## Whyatt (29. Mai 2021)

Oh je. Viel Glück!


----------



## bupaech (29. Mai 2021)

Hier bis zur Abenddämmerung noch geklebt!


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2021)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Wieso da nicht SMP Dichtmasse dazwischen und die Schräubchen anziehen bis es überall rausquetscht?



Na ja, da waren wir weiter oben schon, wäre ja meine erste Wahl gewesen. 


Hallo Burghard,
ich drücke Dir mal die Daumen, dass dies jetzt dicht ist und bleibt.
Hoffentlich hast Du vor dem Kleben alles gründlich sauber bekommen ...

Letztes Foto:
Bestreiche die unten herausstehenden Fasern auch noch, um die letzte Angriffsfläche zu schließen ...


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
Ich mache einmal einen dauerhaften Dichtigkeitstest. Erst kam ein bisschen Wasser. Dann hat der Druck wohl etwas Harz in eine Leckstelle gepresst. Scheint dicht zu sein. Aber abwarten!
Gruß Burghard


----------



## Opa Graskop (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,
ich will dir nicht die Hoffnung nehmen.
Aber wo erst Wasser kam, kann's eigentlich nicht von allein längere Zeit dicht sein.
Soviel Glück, daß sich das von allein zusetzt... Dann solltest du schnell noch zur nächsten Tanke und Lotto spielen.
Ich drück dir in beiden Fällen die Daumen.


----------



## bupaech (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Opa Graskop,
In der Bootsbauerei wird ja auch viel geharzt!
Na mal abwarten! 
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (30. Mai 2021)

Und? Gibt es Neuigkeiten, hatte Zacky noch eine Idee? 

VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten, hallo Opa Graskop,
Ich hatte heute für ca. 2 ½ Std. einen Dichtigkeitstest und habe dann die provisorisch angeflanschten KG200- Rohre wieder abmontiert. Da die T-Träger, auf denen der ausgebaute TF ruht erste leichte Roststellen hatte, habe ich mit einer Drahtbürste an einem Akkuschrauber die T-Träger abgeschrubbt und dann mit 3-fach Rostprimer gestrichen. Ich möchte den FK noch einmal mit Dünnschichtschlämme mit Eisenoxid aufhübschen nach meiner Harzorgie. Morgen werde ich die leicht geänderte Verrohrung an den TF anpassen. KG200-Rohre wieder auseinander zu bekommen ist auch eine Wissenschaft ‍!
Zacky hat so viel zu tun, da habe ich nun den Termin auf den 13.6.2021 verschoben. Wir hatten telefoniert und ansonsten unterhalten wir uns ja hier. 
Ich bringe den Wasserkreislauf erst einmal wieder zum Laufen! Der Teich ist veralgt ohne Ende und die Einzigen, die sich darin vergnügen sind Hunderte von Kaulquappen und pärchenweise Kammolche beim Liebesspiel. Zu meinem Geburtstag will ich doch wenigstens schon mal in die grüne Pampe steigen, ohne das man mich danach für Aquaman oder Hulk in Zwergenausgabe hält!
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (30. Mai 2021)

bupaech schrieb:


> KG200-Rohre wieder auseinander zu bekommen ist auch eine Wissenschaft ‍!


Nicht unbedingt, wenn man diese und den Gummi vorher mit Silikonfett einreibt. Dann kostet (nach einiger Zeit) nur der erste Zug etwas mehr Kraft.

Man muss nur unbedingt dafür Sorge tragen, dass die Rohre nicht von allein auseinander wandern können.


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
Probier‘ ich mal aus!
Gruß Burghard


----------



## DbSam (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Burghard,

irgendwie solches in dieser Richtung.
Funktioniert ...

Rein theoretisch sollte auch die preiswertere Industriesilikonpaste kein Problem darstellen.
Habe aber nicht nachgeschaut, was da alles noch drin sein könnte ...


VG Carsten


----------



## bupaech (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo meine Lieben,
Ich hatte heute Nachmittag, nachdem der Rostprimer für die T-Träger des TF-Unterbaus durchgetrocknet ist, die neuen Längen der Zuführungsrohre KG200 vom TF zum LH ausgemessen. Dann habe ich den FK mit Dünnschichtschlämme mit Eisenoxid aufgehübscht nach der GFKSchkacht. Anschließend ein KG200 Rohr mit 50 cm Länge mit einer drehzahlverstellbaren Flex mit Diamantscheibe eingekürzt und die Grate mit einer Metallschrubscheibe geschliffen. 
Gruß Burghard


----------



## bupaech (31. Mai 2021)




----------



## bupaech (2. Juni 2021)

Hallo meine Lieben,
Gestern war ein großer Tag! Der Wasserkreislauf funktioniert wieder und alles ist besser als je zuvor. Wie komprimiert doch so viel Technik auf kleinsten Raum in den FK hineinpasst! Jetzt ist ja noch der Bypass für die Messeinrichtung dazu gekommen!
Am 13.6. werden wir die Messreihen mit zwei unterschiedlichen Membrantellerbelüftern, zwei unterschiedlich langen LH und und zwei unterschiedlichen Luftpumpen durchführen. Ersteinmal freue ich mich, das der Teich ohne UV, rein mechanisch von grünen Wattealgen befreit ist und da das stillstehende Wasser seit November wieder einen Kreislauf hat. Ein schönes Geschenk an mich und meine Familie!


----------



## bupaech (2. Juni 2021)




----------



## bupaech (2. Juni 2021)

Ein Dankeschön auch an Guillaume aus Belgien, der als Austauschschüler/-Student mir tatkräftig geholfen hat, nicht nur meine Französischkenntnisse zu verbessern, denn einen DVS-PP50 TF passgenau auf ein KG200-Rohr aufzusetzen und überhaupt in einen FK zu hieven, ist schon eine Sache für sich.
Gruß also auch an Dich, lieber Guillaume!


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2021)

Ente gut alles gut 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es dauerhaft hält, ich drücke mal sicherheitshalber die Daumen.


----------

